# Why doesn't sinners cuts have a thread?



## Weld Inspector (Sep 7, 2016)

I've been looking thru all of the custom builders and modern threads why doesn't sinners have their own thread?


----------



## nbp (Sep 8, 2016)

This one?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/398191


----------

